# EOD for US Exchanges



## nashlow (6 May 2007)

Hi,
I searched for US EOD in the forums but none was there. I am interested in US EOD, preferrably free, for my own analysis.
Appreciate any feedback.

R/nashlow


----------



## bvbfan (8 May 2007)

Yahoo? 
www.eoddata.com


----------



## nashlow (12 May 2007)

Thanks bvbfan.

R/n


----------

